# Hub seal install advice? Front fwd Ford/NH 2120



## Notaclue (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello,

Can anyone check me on my plan to replace the leaking front hub seals on my NH 2120 fwd tractor:

I was planning to warm up the casting, grease up the seal and press it into recess by hand. If it doesn’t go then I’ll try a pressing it with a length of pvc pipe and some gentle hits with hammer. 

As for sealing the case, is silicone caulk acceptable or do I need the Permatex Gasketmaker stuff. 

Your thoughts please?

Thanks !


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

For years we field pressed the seals in place using a large socket and a hammer with the sump cover temporarily bolted in place for support, lube the hole and lightly tap the seal in place. Harbor Freight sells a plastic seal installation driver kit that works well at keeping the seal aligned. Use a high quality oil resistant gasket maker like Permatex 82180 Ultra Black RTV for final assembly.


----------



## Notaclue (Sep 3, 2018)

Okay, thanks for the reply. 

Here’s what I came up with, it worked but they sure are tight and need moderately heavy hits to move. Glad I asked first. 

Roger on the Rtv. 

Do you know if it needs to be flush with the case ?


----------



## Notaclue (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Seals are normally flush to the face of the sump cover. Temporarily bolt it to the housing, then use your block of wood, and the hammer and tap it flush. It can withstand some pretty decent hammer taps once supported by the bolts. Then once the seal is level with the case, pull the cover back off and proceed with the axle installation.


----------



## Notaclue (Sep 3, 2018)

Ok it’s done. No leaks now. Thanks very much.


----------



## ScottMT (Feb 5, 2021)

I am glad I found this site! Notaclue could you please share with me the part number of those seals? I have the same issue and I am about to do the same thing, but I cannot find the part number. In my old age I a definitely getting dumber.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Scott. Check out one of our sponsors, Messicks!








New Holland 2120 - 4 CYL COMPACT TRACTOR 20 SERIES(01/87 - 12/02) Parts


New Holland 2120 - 4 CYL COMPACT TRACTOR 20 SERIES(01/87 - 12/02) Parts



www.messicks.com




You can look up the part yourself, if you wish, or give them a call with all the details of your tractor... serial number, year, make and model, and configuration FWD. 
Looks like Part number 47775224. Supersedes part number SBA399030090. 

SEAL, OIL- replaces #SBA39903009047775224$40.1130 in stock1 to equal #SBA399030090


----------

